# another newb



## Zacpierre (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there yall, my name is Zac and I'm new to the forums as well as the world of mantids. I have several species of exotic pets, from dart frogs to chameleons. Would love to eventually get into the breeding side of this new found hobby. Anyway, just thought I'd drop in and say hello.


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome Zac.


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Zac.... glad to have you here. I hope you'll enjoy the forum and gain much information and insight into the world of keeping mantids. It's a great hobby!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome! from OHIO


----------

